
Meet China’s SexyCyborg, the goddess of geeks and hackers - happytuesday
http://www.atimes.com/article/meet-chinas-sexycyborg-goddess-geeks/
======
SexyCyborg
I know most Westerners are a bit taken aback at first but I'm an HN regular
and around if anyone has any questions. FAQ is here:
[http://pastebin.com/V3474kYs](http://pastebin.com/V3474kYs)

~~~
sushid
I've seen your stuff in r/DIY and it looks like your main interest (outside of
your work as an RoR dev) is hardware. Do you code for fun or do anything on
the software side as well?

~~~
SexyCyborg
>I've seen your stuff in r/DIY and it looks like your main interest (outside
of your work as an RoR dev) is hardware. Do you code for fun or do anything on
the software side as well?

No, software is just to mostly just to support myself. I know there's a push
for being passionate, but sometimes the thing we love about our work is just
that it lets us do the things we love. Also internet issues in China make
coding even with a VPN not so fun. I'd like to be able to just do hardware
projects if I could.

------
doug1001
i read the article but with a skeptical frame of mind (ie, "if she knows her
stuff, why does she need to be so 'flashy'?") plus the title just made me
cringe. A 180 change after reading it (plus a quick peek at a few of the S/C
vids on youtube): the person behind 'SexyCyborg' seems to be bright,
pragmatic, and honest (indeed, well beyond their years). As the the father of
a six-year old girl, If this person has somehow become a role model "[t]o
inspire young women to go into technology", seems to me they've earned it.

~~~
SexyCyborg
Thanks for giving me a chance before deciding, I really appreciate it. Some
people are still not ok with it, and I totally understand, just so long as
they get the whole picture first.

